# Freehand-Word-Fonts-Printing Help needed.



## itbeme (May 8, 2008)

I'm trying to troubleshoot a few persistent problems that have plagued us for awhile now. There are 2 applications in particular that are at issue, Freehand MX v11.02 and Microsoft Office 2004 v11.38. Both issues seem to stem from font issues. Also we use FontAgent Pro and Smasher for font management. We are running mostly MacPro G4's, a few Mac Intel laptops and several Quad Core G5's. All are running Tiger 10.4.11 except for 2 of the newest Quad's which have Leopard 10.5.2. Printing is to Xerox Fiery Docucolor 250 and HP 5500's over Local net. 
I'll begin with FH MX. I'm currently in the process of upgrading a graphics design station from a G4 w/Tiger to a new Quad core MacPro w/Leopard. A FH MX project that is nearly complete is being used to test for any problems in printing before switching over. The output shows all objects and graphics elements print perfectly while most fonts that were used defaulted to Courier on the printout. Everything is perfect on the screen and in preview. This problem has appeared several times on other stations and although seemingly resolved on these the cause was not obvious. So far I haven't been able to correct it on the new install.
The second issue is with Microsoft, Word in particular, and is even stranger because it intermittently occurs on various stations and usually corrects itself. Every so often when opening Word, as the program is initializing fonts, an error alert informs me, one alert per font at a time, that all fonts are corrupt. My only option at that point is to 'Force Quit' Word and try to resolve the problem. I haven't been able to find the definitive fix or the definite cause of either problem. If anyone has experience with these problems and can offer insight or a solution please let me know as quickly as possible. Thank You in advance for any assistance you can be.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Well... you have a font problem... so... how does the Font Book look? Any missing fonts? Duplicates? I once crashed my entire system because I accidentally disabled an important font in Font Book.


----------

